# 8n problems



## nacheswheelin (Dec 17, 2012)

I have a ford 8 n that is having problems, it will crank over start then die. Most of the time I crank it the starter will sound like it engages then turns it over a couple times then it will disengage. I pulled the starter and accidentally took the two pieces apart upon examination of the starter it seems fine. The tractor is still 6volt and was just re-wired last year, it ran great for six months then pooped out anybody had this problem?


----------



## nacheswheelin (Dec 17, 2012)

Went by and talked to a mechanic at our local New Holland dealer today, he told me that it is most likely the starter drive gear. I picked one up at the store I'm not really wanting to plug and play with a bunch of parts so if anyone has any ideas?


----------



## nacheswheelin (Dec 17, 2012)

Well I have cleaned the carb set the points I'm getting gas and spark but it just will not stay running I really have no idea have searched and come up with no answers either?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

How is your coil?


----------



## nacheswheelin (Dec 17, 2012)

pogobill said:


> How is your coil?


Brand new coil, I checked the voltage it's also good.


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm thinking the carb isn't right.


----------



## nacheswheelin (Dec 17, 2012)

ErnieS said:


> I'm thinking the carb isn't right.


I have a feeling that you are correct, as I was changing the plugs I noticed that there was a little to much fuel on them. I took the carb off and the needle jet seems fine. There is a rod that goes down into the float bowl and it has a semi-round point on it is this normal?


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

I don't know 8N carbs. Sorry, but someone should be able to tell you how to set the jets on a fresh carb.


----------



## nacheswheelin (Dec 17, 2012)

ErnieS said:


> I don't know 8N carbs. Sorry, but someone should be able to tell you how to set the jets on a fresh carb.


I'll do some research also, I'm sure there has to be a PDF file on how to rebuild and tune the old weber somewhere.


----------



## nacheswheelin (Dec 17, 2012)

I have gotten the tractor to start, I had lean out the fuel mixture a lot. Now I need to adjust the idle cam on the governor.


----------

